# NATO forms new war size



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

I want's this:

*United States*

- 1.200.000 in 2018 - 2019.

- 800 fighter jets. 100 F-35, 120 F-15 SE, 180 F-22 Raptor, 400 F-18 E/F Hornets

- 450 attack helicopter.

- 300.000 Navy plus Marines capability.

*Norway*

- 16.500 in 2018 - 2019.

- 48 F-35 order.

- 5 or 8 new submarines.

- 3500 in Air Force.

- 3000 in Navy.

- 10.000 in Army.

*Denmark*

- 13.400 in 2014 - 2015.

- 3900 in Air Force.

- 3000 in Navy.

- 6500 in Army.

- 30 F-35 order.

*Germany*

- 67 fighter jets in 2017. Tornado and Eurofighter.

- 300 transport helicopter.

- 40.000 in Army.

- 16.000 in Navy.

- 17.000 in Air Force.

- 6 submarines.

*Italy*

- 90.000 in 2018 - 2019.

- 80 fighter jets. F-35 and Eurofighter.

- 20/30 transport helicopter.

- 420 tanks.


Thoughts.


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

What I will.

F-35 will go upod in futures in the US.

??


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

NATO  is itching to go to war with Russia.

Total idiots.....morons and irresponsible murderers.

I'm sure Russia is ready.


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

In Syria conflict much better. US go in near Russia go there with 60.000-150.000 with 100.000 US troops to win to militia rebels and the final battle can begin in Syria conflict. IS are destroyed by Russian Navy and Air Force. And kurds do nothing in north Syria. Kurds have territorium in northern Iraq better there if they will there. IS have 65.000 soldiers left in Iraq and Iraq have much more troops anybody else knows ?


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

What is wrong with NATO?

Do they have a death wish? 

Careful with what you wish NATO!


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

Russia will force upod to at least 300 attacking helicopter. 

Old Soviet era there was many attack helicopter for Soviets. 

America must have most in world of this war machine.


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Russia will force upod to at least 300 attacking helicopter.
> 
> Old Soviet era there was many attack helicopter for Soviets.
> 
> America must have most in world of this war machine.




and  both sides....

have nuclear weapons

it's pure joy.....isn't i!


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Russia will force upod to at least 300 attacking helicopter.
> ...



In Syria conflict there is not nuclear wars.


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

Kipper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...




For the moment.....

the future we can not tell


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Medvedev,  Russian PM  : Russia-NATO relations have fallen to new Cold War level , *he said just last week in Munich:
"We believe that NATO’s policy towards Russia remains unfriendly and generally obdurate.
Speaking bluntly, we are rapidly rolling into a period of a new cold war. Russia has been presented as well-nigh the biggest threat to NATO, or to Europe, America and other countries (and Mr Stoltenberg has just demonstrated that). They show frightening films about Russians starting a nuclear war. I am sometimes confused: is this 2016 or 1962?

I’d like to quote from John F. Kennedy, who used very simple but the most appropriate words, “Domestic policy can only defeat us; foreign policy can kill us.” In the early 1960s the world stood at the door of a nuclear apocalypse, but the two rivaling powers found the courage to admit that no political confrontation was worth the human lives."
*Medvedev’s Speech at the Munich Security Conference Panel Discussion*


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 24, 2016)

Kipper said:


> What I will.
> 
> F-35 will go upod in futures in the US.
> 
> ??


Can you translate that into English?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 24, 2016)

What is this thread about.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > What I will.
> ...



Upod man, upod!  WTF is it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> NATO  is itching to go to war with Russia.
> 
> Total idiots.....morons and irresponsible murderers.
> 
> I'm sure Russia is ready.



*NATO is itching to go to war with Russia.*

No it isn't.

*I'm sure Russia is ready.*

Yeah, right. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 24, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> *Medvedev,  Russian PM  : Russia-NATO relations have fallen to new Cold War level , *he said just last week in Munich:
> "We believe that NATO’s policy towards Russia remains unfriendly and generally obdurate.
> Speaking bluntly, we are rapidly rolling into a period of a new cold war. Russia has been presented as well-nigh the biggest threat to NATO, or to Europe, America and other countries (and Mr Stoltenberg has just demonstrated that). They show frightening films about Russians starting a nuclear war. I am sometimes confused: is this 2016 or 1962?
> 
> ...



*We believe that NATO’s policy towards Russia remains unfriendly and generally obdurate.
*
Stop invading your neighbors. Durr.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 24, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *We believe that NATO’s policy towards Russia remains unfriendly and generally obdurate.
> *
> Stop invading your neighbors. Durr.


Toddster, your son is getting old, the time is moving forward and more and more people in EU&US start realizing that Ukraine [which I am from, BTW] is invaded by Washington and by lots of local nationalists: new French documentary is proving it one more time.

* Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
By Gilbert Doctorow
A new French documentary "Ukraine: Masks of Revolution""depicts a long-denied truth – that Ukraine is in the grip of extreme right-wing nationalists who seek to impose what the British scholar Richard Sakwa has called a monist view of nationhood, one which does not accept minorities or heterogeneity. Rainbow politics is not what the Maidan uprising was all about.
A Look at Ukraine’s Dark Side | Consortiumnews

  (english subtitles)

* In February 2014, paramilitary groups fought against the police in the streets of Kyev and ousted President Yanukovych. They settled a new government.
According to western media, they were the revolution heroes. They fought on the right side.
But they are actually extreme-right militias. And they are now heavily armed.
The *Right Sector, Azov or Svoboda* created parallel irregular forces that easily go out of control. In Odessa, in May 2014, they were responsible for a mass killing without facing any charges. 45 people burnt to death. A massacre that didn’t get much attention.
*How come western democracies haven’t raised their voice in protest?*
Most likely because these Ukrainian nationalist militias actually played a significant role in a much larger scale war. *The Ukrainian revolution was strongly supported by the US diplomacy.
In the new cold war that opposes Russia to the USA, Ukraine is a decisive pawn. A tactical pawn to contain Putin’s ambitions.*
Ukraine, masks of the revolution

** For those who did not follow events at the time, the coup in Kiev was a Washington/NATO-backed regime-change operation with US Khazarian mafia proxies and associated loons, including Victoria Nuland and the vacuous John McCain, up to their elbows in the blood and tears of a nation.*
Since then, predictably, things have not gone too well for Ukraine as tends to happen for countries touched by Washington's kiss of death.

The Russian speaking more-than-half of the country took none too kindly to their country being taken over by neo-Nazi yobs and American-backed (or just plain American) bankster oligarchs and swiftly rose in a revolt that has been tearing the country apart ever since.

The residents of Crimea voted overwhelmingly to rejoin Russia (to which it used to belong until the Communists gave it to Ukraine). The Crimean Parliament then duly announced its secession from Ukraine and re-entry into the embrace of Mother Russia, where it rightly figured the Crimean people would be a lot safer and more prosperous. Russia backed that up with military muscle just in case the strutting clowns in Kiev got any funny ideas about ignoring the will of the people in the true tradition of Western-style democracy and snatched it back again.
Steve Cook Writer:  Kiev understandably embarrassed by French documentary that lets the cat out of the bag over the Maidan coup.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 24, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *We believe that NATO’s policy towards Russia remains unfriendly and generally obdurate.
> ...



If you say so, comrade.

How's that $30 oil working out for your economy? LOL!


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> What is this thread about.



New war sizes about maximum five year upsteps. 

Smaller military unit. 

Powerful for all nation.


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

Greece
Luxembourg
United Kingdom
Belgium

Anyone.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 24, 2016)

Kipper said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > What is this thread about.
> ...


War sizes?


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



YEP war sums before a war starts or will be peace in Europe if Serbia is electedif the British will leave Serbia No 28 is the same as with the British 28 persons in the EU. Understand me now ?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 24, 2016)

Europe needs less soldiers – but more European ones

The numbers speak for themselves. Some 25 per cent of NATO members do not have an air force, 30 per cent have no naval force or maintain a navy with less than 600 sailors, and 50 per cent are fielding an active army of less than 20,000 soldiers. NATO is an Alliance of unequals, but it does not have to be.
he first step to solve NATO’s underlying problem is to recognise that the continuous failure to create and deploy NATO’s Response Forces (NRF) and the EU Battlegroups is political in nature. Both rapid-response forces, as well as the current Framework Nations Concept advocated by Berlin, struggle with the uneven distribution of political risks, due to their internal rotational setup, unequal financial burden-sharing, and the issue of reacting to a military crisis rather than preventing one in the first place.


The United States has significantly reduced forces in Europe...............Europe for a very long time has not put money into their military, dependent on a large Presence of U.S. forces.............With that decline they are finally realizing they need to improve their own military's capability............which for many countries is near non-existent.....................

Time for them to step up..........we are busy now............


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > *Medvedev,  Russian PM  : Russia-NATO relations have fallen to new Cold War level , *he said just last week in Munich:
> ...


stop invading russian neighbors first.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Europe needs less soldiers – but more European ones
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves. Some 25 per cent of NATO members do not have an air force, 30 per cent have no naval force or maintain a navy with less than 600 sailors, and 50 per cent are fielding an active army of less than 20,000 soldiers. NATO is an Alliance of unequals, but it does not have to be.
> he first step to solve NATO’s underlying problem is to recognise that the continuous failure to create and deploy NATO’s Response Forces (NRF) and the EU Battlegroups is political in nature. Both rapid-response forces, as well as the current Framework Nations Concept advocated by Berlin, struggle with the uneven distribution of political risks, due to their internal rotational setup, unequal financial burden-sharing, and the issue of reacting to a military crisis rather than preventing one in the first place.
> ...


*However this year Pentagon claimed 4 times more money than last year!*

The Pentagon’s claims that Russia and China are among the top challenges for the US is a justification to continue the flow of taxpayer’s money into major weapon systems and their corporate sponsors, Karen Kwiatkowski, retired US Air Force Lieutenant Colonel said.

US Secretary of Defense Ashton Carter announced  that the Pentagon will *request a $582.7 billion defense budget *in order to maintain security . According to Carter, there are five main challenges for the US to focus on Russia, Iran, China, North Korea and ISIS.
*‘Acts of aggression come from Pentagon, not Russia or China’

It's very  clear who benefits from making Russia and China look like enemies and alleging their threat.*

We Westerners are just lucky! We know that Russia is the evil empire and that, therefore, nothing can come from Russia that it be a lie.Think what a mess if it were not so.
Luckily there is the evil empire! – Third War World – Today, people of good will may change history ….


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The guy is from Ukraine you moron.  Ukraine imports oil, so it is probably working out well.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



He's a Russian, you moron.
He wants Russia to invade all of Ukraine, you idiot.
He defends Putin's attacks on all his neighbors, you cretin.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



When the US does that, you let me know, comrade.


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You missed something in the life, buddy


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



He is from Ukraine. 

"Toddster, your son is getting old, the time is moving forward and more and more people in EU&US start realizing that Ukraine *[which I am from, BTW] *is invaded by Washington and by lots of local nationalists: new French documentary is proving it one more time."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes, he is a Russian who supposedly lives in Ukraine. A Russian who defends Putin's invasion of neighbors.

If he loves Putin so much, he should go live in Russia.
If he thinks the US invaded Ukraine, he needs to get his head examined.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



What's that, Ivan?


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


US invasions across russian borders, bully


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Toddster, you're not just a moron, you are an uneducated moron. Yes, I'm an ethnic Russian from Eastern Ukraine, one of millions of other ethnic Russians, living on historical Russian lands for more than 10 ages (!), which Ukraine has accidentally got in 1991 after USSR had collapsed. And as soon as we are allowed to have a referendum we'll move to Russia with all our lands, just like Crimea did recently. The problem is: in "democratic" Ukraine the new rulers don't care about opinion of millions, they only care about the opinion of Washington. Before posting your stupid things on USMB, bother yourself  to learn some historical facts. (Oh, I missed a letter in post #16 when saying ""your song getting old", did not obviously mean "your son getting old". My fault)

1.  Eastern part of Ukraine (half of  the country) as well as Belarus were  parts of Russia for centuries, many centuries before the world even heard about the USA existence. Russia was called “Kiev Russia” and Kiev was called ”the mother of Russian  cities”. In 988 Prince Vladimir has started baptizing the people of Russia in the river Dnepr, city of Kiev. This mass baptism became the iconic inaugural event in the Christianization of the state of Kievan Rus'.
Christianization of Kievan Rus' - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia’

So, for Russia Ukraine basically is _the same people_, for half of a country Russian is still the first language (in spite of a forced total ukrainization of Russian speaking population, which started as soon as Ukraine became “independent”) . When Junta came to the power after the coup and started genocide of its population (killing the ones who disagree with it,  pulling the people into the war and misery), we can understand Russia/Putin’s concerns about it. What we don’t understand: what’s the USA business there. USA have had nothing to do with Ukraine in the past, while our Russian blood obviously is thicker than water.

2.  In 1922 after the October revolution Lenin “gave“ a part of Russia (which is now Eastern Ukraine) to Ukrainian republic ( to raise the percentage of proletariat in Ukrainian republic), however it was _within_ the same country of the USSR. Later in 1954 Khrushchev “gave” Crimean peninsula to Ukrainian republic. So, in 1922 Ukraine joined the USSR without  Odessa, Donetsk, Lughansk, Kharkov, Kherson oblast [big city area], without even Lvov oblast [it was belonging to Poland] and without Crimea.
1954 transfer of Crimea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(BTW, the history of Western Ukraine is  different).

3.  In 1992 three crooks (Yeltsyn,  Kravchuk, Shushkevitch) with Washington’s blessing have separated Ukraine and Belarus’ from Russia and declared them separate countries. So, they have been called separate countries for 24 years (can 24 years be compared to centuries?). The people living in Eastern Ukraine (including myself)  felt like treir  Motherland has been stolen from them and found themselves living in a foreign and not  friendly  country of Ukraine. However Western Ukrainians were happy. (And since then what makes Western Ukrainians happy is bad for Eastern Ukrainians and vise verse).

P.S.  The country of *Georgia* was part of the *Russian Empire* between 1801 and 1918. For centuries, the Muslim Ottoman and Persian empires had fought over various fragmented Georgian kingdoms and principalities but by the 18th century, a third imperial power, Russia, had emerged in the region. Since Russia was a Orthodox Christian state like Georgia, the Georgians increasingly sought Russian help.
Georgia within the Russian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And looks like all I've just written ^ was a waste, because you, Toddster, never read or watch the facts you don't like, but prefer to repeat your same BS like a parrot from thread to thread again and again. Time moves forward, but you're stuck in the past.


----------



## ESay (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> 1. Eastern part of Ukraine (half of the country) as well as Belarus were parts of Russia for centuries, many centuries before the world even heard about the USA existence. R



Again this bullshit? Actually, it is getting boring. Some historical facts
Novorossiya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ESay (Feb 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ukraine imports oil, so it is probably working out well.



Not exactly. Considering that Ukrainian national currency has plunged threefold in the course of the last two years, the positive impact out of that doesn’t exist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



Why would the US invade Russia?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Move to Russia, now. I hear there is plenty of room.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Move to Russia, now. I hear there is plenty of room.


Since you are so smart, why won't you give the same kind of recommendations to those Ukrainians  who want to join EU: tell them to move to EU! We'll be ok with that.

In fact some of Western Ukrainians are already cleaning Poles' toilets, I'm sure there will be enough Polish toilets available to clean for more volunteers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Move to Russia, now. I hear there is plenty of room.
> ...



Don't you have some vodka you should be swilling? Or do you need a few more posts to get your daily ration?

Sorry your economy sucks.


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Invade? Not invade, but destabilize. To control its resourses and use russian territory and people for US needs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



Putin doesn't need help to make Russia suck.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > *Medvedev,  Russian PM  : Russia-NATO relations have fallen to new Cold War level , *he said just last week in Munich:
> ...



*Speaking bluntly, we are rapidly rolling into a period of a new cold war. Russia has been presented as well-nigh the biggest threat to NATO, or to Europe, America and other countries (and Mr Stoltenberg has just demonstrated that). They show frightening films about Russians starting a nuclear war. *

What do mean it the "Cold War" in Russia?


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Good joke! Go on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



*Russia has been presented as well-nigh the biggest threat to NATO, or to Europe, America and other countries 
*
Of course they're a threat.
Putin needs to distract them from their sucky economy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe needs less soldiers – but more European ones
> ...


I served during the Cold War..........both us and Russia were arming the opposition with weapons and training.........eventually the USSR fell apart financially and from unrest in that country who no longer wanted to be walled in............

Russia is not the same to me now as then............but we are on opposing sides on world issues..........primarily the arming of our enemies in the middle east, especially Iran.........Russia is making deals to beef up Iranian military that may very well be used against us in the future..........as we consider them a State Sponsor of Terror and a Royal pain in the butt in the region.

Russia is helping them, so therefore we will always have a strategy should we ever have to fight each other.  I hope that day NEVER COMES...........

NATO has too heavily relied on the U.S. for the military.  They have not done their share in producing decent military forces for regional issues, and have left us with the Lion's share of dealing with problems in the region.  It's long past the time they pony up and do their share.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 25, 2016)

Now that I've said that................

In Syria............I don't give a rats ass about that place..........I only care about the Radical Islamic movement there and I want them wiped off the face of the earth.............I don't care if Assad is in power in the end because it is their country and they can have that cursed dessert............I don't care if the Russians are killing there as well..............Our attempt to overthrow Assad has prolonged the War there and made ISIS stronger...........and that needs to end.

In the Ukraine..................I've seen many videos over time that shows Neo Nazi's taking over Western Ukraine.............I cannot side with those types...............In the Crimea the people there wanted to leave........and the people who live there should decide their own path.............they chose it............

In Eastern Ukraine I believe the Lion's share of the people no longer want to be ruled by those who overthrew the country............It appears that only a break up of Ukraine to the two sides may be the only viable answer there................

I don't want a Hot War over this with Russia...............I don't want that stinking dessert in Syria..........and both countries have a problem with Radical Islam................


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> In Eastern Ukraine I believe the Lion's share of the people no longer want to be ruled by those who overthrew the country............It appears that only a break up of Ukraine to the two sides may be the only viable answer there


To me the only way to make everybody happy in Ukraine is to split it among those countries whose historical parts Ukraine consists of like a crazy quilt: Russia, Poland, Hungary, Romania. I know Poland has been talking about its share for about a year now. But we don't really care whom those Western parts would like to be with. Our Eastern parts need to have referendums (like Crimea has had in March, 2014) and go home to Russia with all our historical Russian lands. I'm sure it will happen, but not before that clown leaves White House because "independent" Ukraine can't even fart without Washington's permission.

BTW, Crimea has joined Russia according to UN Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples:

All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political  status  and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > In Eastern Ukraine I believe the Lion's share of the people no longer want to be ruled by those who overthrew the country............It appears that only a break up of Ukraine to the two sides may be the only viable answer there
> ...



Excellent! How many pieces should we carve off Russia.....for self-determination sake?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What do you mean by "WE", white man Toddster? It's definitely not *your* business.  Keep an eye on your own country for change, especially on Texas. Also it may be fun for you to watch how American  external debt keeps growing . Try to do whatever without sticking your nose where it doesn't belong or you might loose it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



*What do you mean by "WE"*

_All peoples have the right to self-determination;_

The civilized peoples of the world, with the help of the UN, as you've so kindly shown, agree to self-determination.
Why don't we start with Chechnya? And then Tatarstan?
I'm sure there are more regions that would like to get out from under Putin's thumb.

Maybe you could list a few?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *What do you mean by "WE"*
> 
> _All peoples have the right to self-determination;_
> 
> Why don't we start with Chechnya? And then Tatarstan?


So, you are a Russian citizen and live in both Chechnya and Tatarstan?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *What do you mean by "WE"*
> ...



I have to be a Russian citizen to recognize the right of self-determination for Chechnya and Tatarstan?

Come back when you're sober.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 26, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *What do you mean by "WE"*
> ...



My opinion: Toddsterpatriot do not understand this is, because in the real democracy there is freedom of speech. There it not exist, as like "you do not comment". It forums is such as the USMB there is in Russia too?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You can't recognize  or not recognize "the right for self determination" , it already exists, nobody cares if you like it or not. According to the International Law if some people living in some area want to use their right for self determination, they should have a referendum and then the results of the referendum could be a subject for recognition.  And it’s up to the  citizens (not up to some morons from abroad!)  to decide if they want to have a referendum. BTW, Crimea was a perfect example of following all the International laws: they had a referendum, voted with 94% for reuniting with Russia and returned back to Russia.

FYI, Chechnya  votes with the highest numbers for Putin and his party since Putin ended the war there and Tatarstan is one of the most rich and happy areas in Russia, where Muslims and Christians live peacefully all together for ages and respect each other's religious feelings.

Patriot Toddster,  it’s not my job to educate you. Finish your 8th grade education and then come back to the forum. I’m done with you, good bye. Thanks God you are a patriot of some other country, I doubt if any country could be proud of such kind  a “patriot”.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 26, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Maggdy, I’m not sure what your question was: English is not my first language either.

Did you ask about freedom of speech in Russia or in Ukraine? I’m from Eastern Ukraine, I can tell you about Ukraine: there is no freedom of speech there at all unless you support official Kiev or are a nationalist or say bad things about Russia or even harm Russia and its people (those things are always welcome). Otherwise you can be attacked, thrown in prison, burned alive (like in Odessa),  or killed and your killers will never be punished. Here are just a few examples for you: BTW, all the Odessa protesters' fault was: they wanted to have a referendum about joining EU or Russia, that's it. And since then no investigation and nobody has been punished in "democratic" Ukraine.

“Can you imagine what would happened if, in Russia, three opposition figures, a well-known writer and two politicians, were killed in the span of two days? We have a vague of idea of what that would look like, after the Western hysteria about Nemtsov. Oles Buzina' assassination was the third in a row of political killings in the last four days: Sergey Sukhobok (April 13); Oleg Kalashnikov (April 15); and Oles Buzina (April 16).  Why are the Western media silent about these political assassinations? And all of this happened after9 "mysterious suicides" in Ukraine in the last  2 months.”
History of Ukraine Told by Assassinated Ukrainian Writer Oles Buzina
The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine's Suppression of Journalists Washington's Blog

As for Russia you should ask Russian citizens about it. As far as I know there is plenty of freedom of speech there, at least I know people, who keep criticizing Putin, Medvedev, all the government for 20 or more years in public and they are still alive and doing well. I also know a couple who were killed but comparing to a huge amount of other critics their percentage is close to zero. West always raises a lot of noise if a “Putin’s critic” gets killed but always “forgets” to report about it when the case is solved (like it happened with Nemtsov's assassination). I wish West did the same to official Kiev’s critics. That’s the place where there is no democracy and that’s what you have to worry about to begin with, not Russia.
Nemtsov assassination probe complete - Russian investigators

There seem to be a lot of Russian forums (one I know  is “VKontakte” or “ВКонтакте”), I don’t read or post there. The only reason I joined USMB is because I realized how much lies Western propaganda spreads about Ukraine and Russia (basically only lies and nothing but lies) and wanted the people to know about the other side of the story (at least those who care).


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


*
[according to the International Law it should be a referendum]*

They need to have a referendum? I'm sure Putin would allow that. Durr.

Were you stupid before you became an alcoholic?

Sorry again about your sucky economy. Maybe if you keep posting Commie propaganda, you'll get a raise?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 26, 2016)

Todd, what do you have against Russia (or the people of the east of Ukraine who speak Russian)?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Todd, what do you have against Russia (or the people of the east of Ukraine who speak Russian)?



If Putin pulled out of Ukraine and Georgia and whatever other neighboring countries he might have invaded lately, things would be groovy.

The Commies here defending Putin can suck my balls.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*Of course they're a threat.
Putin needs to distract them from their sucky economy.*

"EU Sketches Out Energy Strategy Through 2020" ( 11 November 2010 )

"Presenting his "Energy 2020" strategy paper in Brussels today, Guenther Oettinger called for investment of up to a trillion euros ($1.4 trillion) to strengthen infrastructure across the bloc."

" To bring down costs, Oettinger said, the EU must decrease its dependence on expensive fossil fuels, such as oil, gas, and coal, and invest in renewable energy sources. Such a move would also help the bloc to counteract climate change.

The EU has committed itself to reducing by 2020 its carbon dioxide output by 20 percent and bringing the share of renewables up to 20 percent by the same date. Oettinger today said he also wants the bloc to increase energy efficiency by 20 percent by the same date.

The strategy unveiled today -- which must now be endorsed by the member states -- also says the EU must find about a trillion euros in the next decade for vital infrastructure projects. Oettinger said these include collaborative ventures with the Maghreb countries, Turkey, and Georgia."

Further Diversification

The commissioner also pleaded for a joint EU energy diplomacy, saying a common external energy policy would put the bloc "in an excellent negotiating position" vis-a-vis countries such as Russia.

Oettinger said ensuring the further diversification of the EU's energy supplies is an important part of the 2020 energy strategy. However, he appeared to distance the European Commission from calls to cut Russia's share in EU energy provisions and transit, bracketing together the Nabucco and South Stream pipelines.

"We have a European interest in the southern corridor. We believe that we need a long-term strategy for Europe and our gas markets for the direct importation from [the Caspian region] of not only, but gas as well," he said. "Nabucco is a possibility. There are [also] other pipelines, like South Stream. It is decisive that we build direct connections to the sources in the Caspian basin over the next decade."

"*Oettinger highlighted the expected contribution of the North Stream pipeline between Russia and Germany currently under construction*, which could amount to more than 50 billion cubic meters (bcm) a year. Nabucco, on the other hand, is expected to deliver a little more than 30 bcm annually in full flow."
source: EU Sketches Out Energy Strategy Through 2020 Neftegaz.RU

"The aim is to transfer more gas to Hungary via Turkey"
(February 24, 2015 PM)

"We have to develop a solution to ensure gas supply to Central Europe - and thus to Hungary -via Turkey,” the Hungarian prime minister said. According to him, it is a Hungarian aim to ensure that gas comes to Hungary – among other states – from the south via Turkey, thus “guaranteeing Hungary’s gas supply even after 2019–2020.”

He explained that the fact that the plans for the Nabucco and South Stream pipelines have failed, and that the Russians do not intend to transfer gas to Europe via Ukraine by the end of the decade, raises the question of “how to solve Hungary’s gas supply.” 
Source: The aim is to transfer more gas to Hungary via Turkey."


----------



## montelatici (Feb 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Todd, what do you have against Russia (or the people of the east of Ukraine who speak Russian)?
> ...



The communists are the opposition to Putin in Russia.  The people you have a problem with are Russian nationalists and they have a problem with you as a U.S. nationalist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



*The communists are the opposition to Putin in Russia.* 

Thanks, that's funny.

*The people you have a problem with are Russian nationalists and they have a problem with you as a U.S. nationalist.*

Well when we invade Mexico and Canada, I'll listen to the complaints of Russian nationalists.
In the meantime, Putin should pull his troops out of Ukraine.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"Russia’s parliament is dominated by the pro-Putin United Russia party but also has three parties nominally in opposition: Just Russia, the Liberal Democrats and the Communists."

Russia's opposition: who is left to take on Vladimir Putin?

We have invaded Mexico and Canada. 

You are awfully stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Since Putin invaded Ukraine?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



*three parties nominally in opposition:
*
Thanks for the laugh, moron.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




It seems you are the ignorant moron that did not realize that your hated communists are the opposition to Putin's party. Grow up, punk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah, right, opposition. LOL!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I just showed this to my Chechen friend.... He told me to write "Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha" 

Seriously - you don't have any proofs to claim this. Only void words...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



For example - livejournal  Learn the Russian and welcome  And see - it's not just a forum, it's a real publishing platform...


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I think, United Russia is too fat last years and filled by criminals more, than Just Russia. Maybe, this years we'll see another party instead of United Russia, a little closer to simple people... Just Russia tried to do this, but really only gathered a different forces under one roof...
As for Communist party - it has a stable electorate (from 30 to 50%) since it was created, and it's a real example of non-extremists Communist party.
LDPR (Liberal party) - it's a party of one face, Zhirinovski (he's like Trump, but more old and artistic ) As a course - they not so liberal, they are patriotic and usually close to current government... and permanently have about 20% of voices...


----------



## Sonc (Feb 28, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> My opinion: Toddsterpatriot do not understand this is, because in the real democracy there is freedom of speech. There it not exist, as like "you do not comment". It forums is such as the USMB there is in Russia too?



The fact thatin the Westpeople think thatwe do not have"freedom of speech"-proofof Western propaganda.


Welcome
Society - LiveJournal: Discover global communities of friends who  share your unique passions and interests.

That's about the Crimea.
Помнить...


Here Crimean forum
Крымский форум (Crimea-Board) -> Политический форум Крыма


Here is an interesting article - "What good did the Nemcov?"
Что хорошего конкретно сделал Немцов


----------



## Sonc (Feb 28, 2016)

The American on the Russian radio =) conducts its transmission =)) communicate with the opposition =)) shock. Yes? =))


Very good talk.


----------



## Militants (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe America done in season 2014 - 2015 with bigger Air Force deal. Maybe 100.000 bigger personnal in strenght in USAF. Maybe it is now 1.492.000 Armed Forces or max 200 down step in outlandish. It's true really. The Army are still 520.000 soldiers. Maybe America want 1.385.000 again or under in future when Army gets down with max 100.000 men when they pushed down in season 2018 - 2019 how they promise. Over 400 billion euro the military budjet.

How like this ????


----------



## Militants (Mar 3, 2016)

Maybe 420,000 or 450,000 in the Army when gets down from ca half million.


----------



## Militants (Mar 9, 2016)

109.500 Armed Forces of German Bundeswehr are maybe true. They can 3000 down. Then they after can go down to 73.000 how I trust much. 80 Eurofighter they have in Air Force. Tornado are 45 year in 2020. Old plannes.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well when we invade Mexico and Canada, I'll listen to the complaints of Russian nationalists.
> In the meantime, Putin should pull his troops out of Ukraine.


If Russia states there its own regimes by making coups - ok, you will have the right to invade there and state your own pro-us power. Unless it is done, shut up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Well when we invade Mexico and Canada, I'll listen to the complaints of Russian nationalists.
> ...



Tell Pooty-poot to get the Russian troops out of Ukraine. After you sober up.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


as It appears now, Ukraine will destroy itself in near future. Russia will have to capture this territory to defend other countries from ukrainian barbarians. And save the world again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



Still drunk......


----------



## Stratford57 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Still drunk......


Toddster, I'm glad you've finally admitted you were writing your posts under the influence. Nobody has ever doubted that, but it was nice of you to confess. Thank you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Excellent! How many pieces should we carve off Russia.....for self-determination sake?


Why don't you shut your fuckin' mouth, asshole?  Your fuckin' irresponsible mouth.

Tell me something, are still going to think that way, when you look like this?







Or this?







Because that might happen to all of us, if you irresponsible, war-mongering pricks, don't shut your big fucking mouths!


But if you must talk, tell us why you support Nazis in Kiev?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Still drunk......
> ...



I love the silly Russians who post on these threads.
Yes, I happily confess that your Russian buddy is drunk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! How many pieces should we carve off Russia.....for self-determination sake?
> ...



Nazis? I thought Commies loved Nazis? Uncle Joe did. Durr.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nazis? I thought Commies loved Nazis? Uncle Joe did. Durr.


You apparently love them, since you're all butt hurt about the Russian's spanking their Nazi asses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Nazis? I thought Commies loved Nazis? Uncle Joe did. Durr.
> ...



Yeah, thank goodness Russia is now safe from a couple of dozen "Nazis" in Ukraine. That was a close call.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, thank goodness Russia is now safe from a couple of dozen "Nazis" in Ukraine. That was a close call.


Not a "dozen Nazis".  Your Nazis.  Nazis you support, Goose-stepping Todd.

How does a guy defend Israel on the one hand and get all warm and fuzzy with Kiev Nazis on the other?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thank goodness Russia is now safe from a couple of dozen "Nazis" in Ukraine. That was a close call.
> ...



Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.
The world doesn't need Putin to defend it from "Nazis".

Putin blow up any Moscow apartment buildings lately?
Nice guy you're blowing there..........


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.
> The world doesn't need Putin to defend it from "Nazis".
> 
> Putin blow up any Moscow apartment buildings lately?
> Nice guy you're blowing there..........


Get the Nazis out of Kiev.

Russian troops aren't in Ukraine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.
> ...



*Russian troops aren't in Ukraine.
*
Dude!


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.


you are wrong. Russia should not get its troops from there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.
> ...



How ya liking those sanctions? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 10, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Russia should get their troops out of Ukraine.
> ...



Until late 2014 he ran the media wing of the state’s energy giant, Gazprom, before stepping down or, more likely, being forced out. He ended up in the United States, where he and his family owned properties in Los Angeles said to be worth far more than the salary of the former government minister. And then, in November, he was found in a hotel here in Washington, the victim, the Russian state media he had helped build said, of a heart attack.

On Thursday, more than four months later, one of the questions surrounding Mr. Lesin’s death was answered: The office of the chief medical examiner in Washington announced that he had not died of a heart attack, but rather of blunt force injuries to his head. But the mystery surrounding his rise and fall only deepened.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/11/u...-washington-died-from-blows-to-head.html?_r=0

He was probably a Nazi, right?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2016)

Crimea is no


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! How many pieces should we carve off Russia.....for self-determination sake?
> ...



Billo_Really, unfortunately you can use photo right from Donbass. Like this: http://tavrinfo.net/sites/default/files/images/0-gorl-3.jpg


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



At least with drunking we can feel the taste of living. What is good in your life?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



US is high technological country, having a large orbital group of spy satellites. We can see a lot of photo of Russian military base at Syria. So, give me at least one photo of any Russian military base at Ukraine


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 10, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Excellent! They really defend Russian business from actions of corrupted liberals in Ministry of economics...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Crimea is no
> 
> 
> Billo_Really, unfortunately you can use photo right from Donbass. Like this: http://tavrinfo.net/sites/default/files/images/0-gorl-3.jpg


Why would I want to use that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Until late 2014 he ran the media wing of the state’s energy giant, Gazprom, before stepping down or, more likely, being forced out. He ended up in the United States, where he and his family owned properties in Los Angeles said to be worth far more than the salary of the former government minister. And then, in November, he was found in a hotel here in Washington, the victim, the Russian state media he had helped build said, of a heart attack.
> 
> On Thursday, more than four months later, one of the questions surrounding Mr. Lesin’s death was answered: The office of the chief medical examiner in Washington announced that he had not died of a heart attack, but rather of blunt force injuries to his head. But the mystery surrounding his rise and fall only deepened.
> 
> ...


What in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Crimea is no
> ...



To illustrate Kiev Nazi regime and what they doing with civilians...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> To illustrate Kiev Nazi regime and what they doing with civilians...


I have no doubt that's what they're doing.  But I was trying to make the point to *Todd*, that's it's not very smart trying to start a war with the 2nd biggest nuclear power on the planet.  Things may start in Syria, but if they escalate, we could all be looking like the people in those videos, who were Hiroshima victims, by the way.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > To illustrate Kiev Nazi regime and what they doing with civilians...
> ...



If we'll stay alive after global strike


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> If we'll stay alive after global strike


Neo-liberalism is a bitch!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > To illustrate Kiev Nazi regime and what they doing with civilians...
> ...



Now it makes sense, we have to let Putin invade eastern Europe, because otherwise he'll start a nuclear war.
Yeah, that's much smarter than resisting your "Nazi" fighting hero. Durr.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Sorry, I don't speak drunken Russian troll.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Feel very comfortable with them. Once in many years russian officials started doing something instead of awaitng new wave of oil prices rising.


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your losing is fixed


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Eastern Europe? Ok, you said  So, think and discuss about eastern Europe, not about former territories of Russian Empire ))


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



*Feel very comfortable with them.*

Between the sanctions and lower oil, you guys must really be hurting.
That's okay, as long as Putin gets his skim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



No one wants to be  Russian territory.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No, you are wrong again. We are not hurting, but very happy instead. Above 80% support current russian course.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Who questions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...


*
We are not hurting, but very happy instead.*

Of course you are. Crappy Russian economy, Putin stealing billions, but you've got your vodka.

*Above 80% support current russian course.*

Only 80%? Go shoot somebody, get that number up to 100%, eh comrade?


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Only 80%? Go shoot somebody, get that number up to 100%, eh comrade?


only if it would be you to be shot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Only 80%? Go shoot somebody, get that number up to 100%, eh comrade?
> ...



Sorry, Ivan, I'm not under Putin's boot, like you are.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


it might be too late, when you realize how wrong you are


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



Which one is the pussy afraid of a couple of "Nazis"?

They all look like Russian pussies.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


no one


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Crimea wanted  It's a result of voting of crimea people. Democratic choice. Or democracy principles are not significant for you?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 11, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Which boot do you mean, left or right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



*It's a result of voting of crimea people.
*
That's funny.

*Or democracy principles are not significant for you?*

Like the recent vote in Ukraine where the "Nazis" you pussies are so afraid of won no seats?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 12, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Crimea is not Ukraine, as they voted. So, vote in Ukraine about Crimea - is an act of aggression. Do you mean, aggression is good?


----------

